
Ask HN: How can I solve the chicken-and-egg problem of starting an AI startup? - trickely_boom
I&#x27;m working on creating a statistical model to test the feasibility of my idea. But it&#x27;s tough. I only have around 550$ a month to spend on training a model on the latest GPU&#x27;s, which is barely worth a few days of training, and since I&#x27;m not an expert in the field (not even remotely, I come from a programming background), it takes a lot more trial and error to test things and make things work.<p>So I need an expert in the field and money to train a model on my data, in order to start up. But an expert in the field wouldn&#x27;t join me without some credibility, which could mean having some breakthrough technology, or funds from an investment backing me up. But an investor would not invest in me without a team proficient in the technology and knowing the idea is feasible.<p>How can I go about solving this chicken-and-egg problem?
======
ilijalalkovski
I think that you should consult with an AI engineer to give you an insight
that your idea is technically feasible. I suggest finding an AI researcher
that will believe in your idea and join you as a partner, someone who can see
the potential in your data.

I have some experience in AI, maybe I can help you. Feel free to contact me.

------
sharemywin
Can you look at the potential customers your looking at solving a problem for
and solve an easier problem for them.

------
sharemywin
if you have exclusive access to the data then maybe you can partner with an
existing firm.

~~~
trickely_boom
I rather create my own company that is completely focused on this one thing,
so I don't want to give another company access to my proprietary data.

